# Day old kitties!



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awwww, that's precious! Don't you just love kittens. They're so cute.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Yeah, they are pretty amazing actually. I can't believe how fast they grow... it's like they doubled in size in one day.

I was afraid the calico wasn't going to make it because she kept sitting it aside yesterday and it wasn't getting in to feed as much. But today it seems to have taken command. It's even bypassed the big black one as far as getting food and attention.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Well that's good. Keep us updated on your new babies.


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

This morning I opened up the case to check in on them and all five lifted their heads up and made this heavy breathing noise. I figure they are actually trying to hiss at me. They are all still pretty much crawling around, but the big black one is actually able to prop itself up on its front legs now. 2 days old and it looks like he is trying to stand up! I am amazed at how competitive they are for food now too.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, when I used to foster cats, we had kittens all the time. It's amazing to watch them grow into hyper little kittens.


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Awwww, what adorable pic!


----------

